# Paslode Impulse vs Hitachi NR90GR



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Please tell me what your experience has been with either of these tools. I would like to know if the Paslode is better than the Hitachi or just the other way. Or, are they both just casual use tools better left for weekend carpentry. Been studying this issue for several days now, and I'm getting further and further from a decision. Many "reviews" (and discussions on this forum too) are dated from several years ago. Have these tools improved in newer versions or are they just as sketchy as in pre 2008 models. Some rave reviews out there for either tool, but it seems that jamming nails, or not fully sunk nails and poor manufacturers service are the rule. 

I am a remodeler and NOT a house builder. I mostly work alone and I take good care of my stuff so I don't mind needing to follow proper procedure with finicky tools. BUT, finicky is one thing, never knowing if the tool will perform as intended is all together another issue. That will make me pissed (can I say that here?) I know about the temperature and altitude issues but how do these tools perform regular day to day in 68° temperatures when the sun is shining? I work to make money not to be a tool tester. Your help and feedback in this regard will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have 3 of the framing guns, a 16 ga. straight, 16 ga. angled and the 18 ga. brad nailer, all Paslode.

I wouldn't recommend any of them for high production work, but for light to medium use, I think they are irreplaceable.

The biggest issue is the fuel cells. The are marked with an expiration date and problems usually begin with outdated fuel cells.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

I have owned the Hitachi for over a year now. I find it do be one of the most valuable tools on my truck. When I was shopping around, my local dealer suggested the Hitachi over the Paslode because it has a full three year warranty as the Paslode only carries a 30 day warranty on the ignition and fan. I know people with who Paslode who love them. You can also use the Paslode fuel cells with the Hitachi, but you have to remove the tip that comes with the Paslode cell and put the Hitachi tip on it. I have been using the same to tips for over a year with now problems. It sinks the heads of the nails with no problems. The Hitachi was also cheaper by about $30.00. Hope this reply helps.


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you both for your feedback. Does it make a difference where you buy? Do Amazon or Home Depot leave you hanging if there are problems and so best to get these from a local tool supplier?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The Hitachi will shoot a 3 1/2" nail where the Paslode is limited to a 3 1/4"


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

I got mine from a local nail supply/tool dealer. Not sure if you are close to Delaware but if you are, I purchased mine from Eagle Nail and Tool in New Castle. If you have a similar supplier near you, you will most likely get the better price there than online. Well there is always EBAY:thumbup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the hitachi shoots a 3 1/2" ? i know alot of guns will shoot em but where the hell do you buy the 3 1/2"s ive only ever seen 3 1/4" for framing guns?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just reading the specs ma'am. Just the spec.....


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Hitachi's were pulled from the shelves from 2 local (BIG) hardware stores. Not big box stores. Paslode would be my #1 pick. They have released a new gun, IM90i, very impressive in comparison. Downside is they use a stupid paslode only fuel and nail combo back. Too expensive for the nails, my only reason for not getting one.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hitachi pulled from the shelves where you are too? hmm ive been wondering about this. two local big box stores pulled it too, well they clearance priced everything in stock and didnt bother restocking... curious as to whats going on with this, is hitachi done in canada or simply overhauling all their gear


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Leo G said:


> The Hitachi will shoot a 3 1/2" nail where the Paslode is limited to a 3 1/4"


Yeah, but does it drive them all the way in? Some say the depth adjustment is great and others complain about needing to finish the job with a hammer. How can there be such mixed reviews? That's why I ask about if where you buy them has some influence? Do these things work or don't they? I wonder if a lot of the problems are just self induced from guys who are used to thrashing and quick to complain, but I do wonder... Makes me skittish – these tools aren't cheap. Rovacon & Loneframer encourage me. This kind of framing nailer would suit me & the kind of jobs I do very well.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

look at reconditionedsales.com. 
I myself have bought a (pneumatic) framer, 2 staplers, and a 15ga gun from them. They sell new and reconditioned. I have bought both and they have all been great. The prices are great. 
The reconditioned stuff is usually just returned without packaging to big box stores and can't be resold. Mine had a couple tiny marks on them-otherwise looked brand new. Come with a warranty as well!


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

i plan on getting an hitachi in a a year or 2. the reason i want the hitachi is only b/c my corded nailer is 22o and paslode only makes 30o nailers


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

After too many hours of research I'm answering my own question here. Thank you all for your input. This forum is a great resource. 

The upshot - Paslode has developed a new model, # CF325 Cordless Framing Nailer. This one seems to have solved many of the complaints about earlier models. The new reviews are very persuasive. The downsides by comparison to the Hitachi are: 1) Still limited to 3-1/4" nails rather than 3-1/2" 2) battery charge takes two hours rather than one 3) no warning that your battery is running low 4) gas packs are only sold with nails. The ONLY complaints that I am hearing from long time Paslode users is that with the new version the gas is packaged with the nails and that the "old" gas types will not be interchangeable. I think that the packaging issue could go away as Paslode faces the hue & cry of the masses. Maybe! I haven't heard or read anything that says that the Hitachi has a longer warranty.

I had a chance to handle both the Paslode & the Hitachi today and that persuaded me along with factoring the improvements, which I haven't listed here but Paslode guys will know the difference. I should be very happy with a Paslode - the 4 negatives notwithstanding. Local supplier sells & services and will give me a very good price. Unlike buying from Amazon or from the box stores, I trust these guys so I guess I'll be a Pasloder. Thank you guys for helping me sort this out.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

...and then posting a review after using it for some time, right?


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, right. :thumbup: That's the point of all this. 
Good to remind me though:notworthy


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

The nail design for 325 is supposed to go into lams easier.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Well i have 3 cordless nailers, i have paslode impulse, Hitachi Impulse, and paslode im90i. Now if we are talking superiority here the Paslode im90i is by far but the ticket on it was huge. But i got a kind of a combo deal. I bought the gun and 50 boxes of nails( with fuel ) for 1500 bucks. But if you are talking about your standard gun's paslode is damn good, but if you are looking at the hitachi model there is a secret (reasoning for pulling them from the shelves) there is a small wire inside the handle near the trigger that doesn't let the trigger actually make the contact that it needs to fire. But any local tool repair shop that knows about these gun's should be able to fix in under 5 minutes. But too many people were taking them back the the box stores saying they weren't working at all. Now that mine has been altered i have no problem with it, and it actaully counter sinks the nails deeper than the paslode to be totally honest.But it is a preference now. Another thing is im sure you have seen that Bostich,Makita have both bought the design from hitachi although in their own companies colours. I hope i helped ya here, but judging by what i think. I might have just made it worse.


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an older framer, 16g angled, older 16g straight and a newer 18g. The newer models have been redesigned for more reliability. Framer, 16g angled and brad all work great, but I'm the only one who has used them or I'm around when they're being used. I generally look after these tools the most since a simple thing like a small drop and a bent nose piece can ruin your day. My 16g straight is older and is the whore of the bunch. It still works, but does misfire more then i'd like it to.

I use the framer for 99% of my framing.....decks, light framing etc. I wouldn't frame a house with it though. When framing a deck the only thing I need a compressor for is the joist hanger nailer. If Paslode came out with an Impulse positive placement metal connector nailer, I'd buy it in a heart beat. I'd rarely need a compressor.

I'm a Paslode fan but while at JLC Live I did have my eye on the cordless Hitachi 15g finish nailer.


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

FWIW...the "new" framer fuel cells are sold without the nails and come with an adapter to fit the older framer.


----------

